# Auger stops...



## onthemovefit (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi -


I'm yet another with an auger stopping when it comes under any load. I have had the machine apart and the problem wasn't obvious. The gear did look to be good shape.

Here's my problem. When the auger hits snow (small amounts & not wet are ok) the impeller continues to spin but the auger stops. I can see that something seems to be skipping in the gear box.

With the machine off if I spin the impeller the auger will also spin. If I hold the auger and spin the impeller I am able to hold the auger preventing it from moving. 

I would love any thoughts before I take it apart again. On another forum I did see a mention to check the high pro key for the worm gear.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

Could you give the folks here an idea of what blower you own with the auger issue. Make and model, year built. Pictures are always welcome.
You checked that your shear pins are intact, as you don't mention them.?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Either shear pins in the augers, both of them, or the gear box is stripped.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Could be a key or roll pin in the auger gear, or your gear is toasted as previous comment already said.


----------



## onthemovefit (Mar 23, 2016)

Bingo Jackmels!

I was just about to remove the post when I saw replies. I took it apart after posting to the thread and it's the key for the worm gear.

Just ordered the parts.

Thanks for the replies everyone!



Jackmels said:


> Could be a key or roll pin in the auger gear, or your gear is toasted as previous comment already said.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Dave

Congratulations on finding the problem. Next time please tell us which machine it is you're working on. :banghead:


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

onthemovefit said:


> Bingo Jackmels!
> 
> I was just about to remove the post when I saw replies. I took it apart after posting to the thread and it's the key for the worm gear.
> 
> ...


You're Welcome.


----------

